# Griechische Buchstaben



## Guest (23. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in einem JLabel griechische Buchstaben anzeigen lassen?
gibts da einen Unicode Standart Bereich oder so etwas?


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Jan 2008)

Unicode Griechisch


----------



## Guest (23. Jan 2008)

ok danke eber es geht noch nicht:

1. Versuch mit System.out

```
System.out.println(\u03A3);
```

2.Versuch

```
final static JLabel = new JLabel(\u03A3);
```

Beides funktioniert nicht


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jan 2008)

wie würdest du es denn mit einem einfachen Buchstaben a machen?
und dann überlege mal wo der Unterschied liegt


----------



## Guest (23. Jan 2008)

ok die System Ausgabe funktionier jetzt.

aber das hier geht immer noch nicht:


```
final static JLabel = new JLabel("\u03A3");
```


----------



## Guest (23. Jan 2008)

ups sch***e da hab ich was vergessen....


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Jan 2008)

Du mußt schreiben...

*Brrrrrrr!*

Konnte mich grad noch bremsen.



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie würdest du es denn mit einem einfachen Buchstaben a machen?
> und dann überlege mal wo der Unterschied liegt



ist viel hilfreicher als was ich schreiben wollte!


----------

